
Ask HN: Ever suspect co-founders of working to get rid of you? - has-anyone-else
As a co-founder, with a number of additional co-founders, have you ever worried about them teaming up to get rid of you?<p>What would merit dismissal of a co-founder?<p>Have you been part of a team that dismissed a co-founder and succeeded?<p>What was it like to deal with them as a shareholder?<p>What was it like to deal with the shareholders they brought to a funding round?<p>Were you happy with the decision, or, did you wish you had discussed your concerns with them before taking action?
======
muzani
I've engineered a couple of "coups" before.

Both times it was with "hustler" cofounders. The type who promise big but
deliver nothing. 50% share, but does 10% of the work and 10% of the financing.

Generally, the trick is to just do more work than your share. If you and your
partners own 25% each, each of you should do about 30% of the work. This is an
illusion of course, but everyone has their strengths. It might take some of
you more work to do design, so it feels like the designer does a lot of work.
Or one guy could land a huge contract.

It's very difficult to actually get ousted. Investors and acquirers hate that
kind of drama. It hurts every other aspect of the company. It's often a last
resort before dissolving the company. When it happens, there's usually no
other choice.

But usually they're still shareholders. It can be difficult or easy, much like
dealing with kids after a divorce.

------
gus_massa
How much equity do you have? Is the split written in an official paper or only
an oral agreement?

~~~
has-anyone-else
It is all papered with agreements and certificates.

